# HP 8500 schmiert bei jedem Druck



## Deunan (27. August 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe eine Frage.
Woran liegt es, das der HP 8500 (Drucker) bei jedem Druck schmiert
und dadurch der Ausdruck unsauber ist.

Wie kann ich es beheben?

Danke!

Deunan


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Hast Du nicht die HP-Toolbox installiert?
Dort könntest Du Deinen Druckkopf reinigen lassen! Vielleicht hilft's!


----------



## BigJuri (27. August 2002)

Oder du baust den Druckkopf (wenn möglich) aus und reinigst ihn mit einem feuchten Tuch, das nach Möglichkeit nicht fusselt.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## goela (28. August 2002)

Beim Reinigen des Druckkopfes mit einem Tuch ist Vorsicht geboten! Nicht mit zu starkem Druck reiben - ab besten den Druckkopf nur auf ein Tempo stellen. Dadurch werden die Düsen auch gereinigt!
Durch reiben besteht die Gefahr, das getrocknete Tintenpartikel die Düsen verstopfen!


----------



## Kosh (28. August 2002)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal bei meinem HP690. Bei meinem Drucker waren aber so Aufkleber dabei, die auf der einen Seite so eine Art Klett hatten, die brauchte man bloß auf das Blatt Papier aufkleben und dann irgendwas drucken, hab ich zweimal gemacht das war wieder alles ok. Aber ich weiß halt net wie die Dinger heißen.


----------

